# KLM Ballast- Hello folks, I just finished moving No Fun !



## makarick123 (Jun 18, 2011)

I am writing you all to answer some questions 
KLM-Enterprise is alive but the web link is dead

N-Scale Ballast 3 pound package shipping included 
is $14.99 USPS Priority shipping . 
HO-Scale Ballast 3 Pound Package shipping included 
is $12.99 USPS Priority shipping.

Look for my new store 
www.makarick123.webstore.com the ballast will be listed there soon.
I am in the process of just opening this store. 

Until the store is fully underway just order ballast direct by emailing me 
or to ask any questions I am extremly busy but will always try to answer ASAP. 
[email protected]

I will be listing on ebay also as my customer base has been there for used upgraded, weathered N-scale rolling stock. 
Sorry for any inconvience

No Ballast on ebay makarick123 

www.makarick.webstore.com

thanks for looking .


----------

